

Regular Expression Matching Can Be Simple And Fast - parenthesis
http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=820201>

OTOH, that was 11 months ago and comments have closed.

